# Horses in Costumes



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I LOVE dressing up!!!!  So... apologies in advance for all the photos.

For fair this year we did Rainbow Brite (why I have the 80's clothes on)



























Even the dog got in on it 









For Halloween this year we did Frankenstein and the mad scientist!










WAY earlier this year (possibly last year I'm thinking) my nieces and nephews used my horse as a giant doodle sheet! (You can't tell in the photos but he was also dyed a greenish blue on top of all that)

















OK I could get more, but that's all that's on my photobucket so I'll stop there


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha! I love the frankenstine! I would LOVE to have a white horse that I could paint on! She/he is adoreable!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Well here is my Dia De Los Muertos costume.































Here is our Pegasus costume. I made the wings myself.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the Pegasus costume the best


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Gorgeous costumes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Costume class at Fair last year, first place for bride and groom ;-)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Country Woman said:


> I love the Pegasus costume the best



Thanks. It was a lot of work. Bless Rommie too because I didn't have time to ride her with it before the class. We also had unexpected 35mph+ winds that day.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rissa: What breed of horse is she? She is very pretty! What discipline do you ride her in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

barrelracer11 said:


> Rissa: What breed of horse is she? She is very pretty! What discipline do you ride her in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's a Friesian. Mostly we do expos and demos and parades but when I do show her I show her in open classes. I have a pretty decent rack of ribbons we've won together.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rissa said:


> She's a Friesian. Mostly we do expos and demos and parades but when I do show her I show her in open classes. I have a pretty decent rack of ribbons we've won together.


That's what u thought! I love them!!! Cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

LOVE the Pegasus costume. And the Friesian is drop-dead gorgeous =)


----------



## wild (Jan 3, 2012)

I absolutely LOVEEEE the pegasus costume!!!! A and very fine friesian if I do say somyself!!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Costume class at Fair last year, first place for bride and groom ;-)


Wow! Where'd you get the dress?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Wow! Where'd you get the dress?


 Goodwill, $50. The day before the class, we decided to throw something together :lol:


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

equiniphilie: HA! I love the garter on your horses leg!!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

Scarecrow, clown, lady bug



















and for fun cali as a ladybug too


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Wings were all hand made, very tedious. I wish you could see the tops. They were so pretty.

I am making a dragon costume right now for this coming parade and show season.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol the lady bug horse looks so ****ed hahahah


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> Lol the lady bug horse looks so ****ed hahahah


I was just thinking the exact same thing! lol 

"Really? You're taking a picture of this? You do realize I outweigh you by about a thousand pounds, right?"


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Great Pics


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was just thinking the exact same thing! lol
> 
> "Really? You're taking a picture of this? You do realize I outweigh you by about a thousand pounds, right?"


 
She did not like it at all, she tried to roll with it a few times haha


----------



## MomoMozyyy (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a little pony from my 4H in the local Christmas parade:









And my mom at a costume contest with our pony: (Mitsy the Minny Pearl)

















And here's my horse's costume, it was a 30minute fail: (Romeo the MLP Princess)


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

love looking at these! Glad I actually thought to use the search feature.


----------

